#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  [3 juli] Kleine show

## DjFx

Heyz
Ik had gisteren (3 juli) een optreden
Evenement soort: (thuis) disco
Dj's: Dj Fx en Dj Richard
Aantal mensjes: 15
1 spel: quiz

En dit keer doe ik is lkkr geen foto's  :Big Grin:  
Dus dan 2 filpmjes
Film 1: http://www.internetdorp.nl/djfx/fotos/film1.MPG
Film 2: http://www.internetdorp.nl/djfx/fotos/film2.MPG

Foto's:
www.djfx.nl (klik ma op fotoboek en dan 3 juli  :Big Grin: ) (kijk niet na de laatste foto want ik sta r op als een flikkertje [V])

Ik ben zelf een beginnertje (nu 7 maanden bezig) [8D] dus me app. is beginnerachtig en ik werk met een licht statief [xx(]

Wat er stond:

Geluid:
1* Skytec home set (compleet)

Licht:
1* Lichtstatiefie [xx(]
1* Mushroom
1* Moonflower
1* Dataflower
1* Stroboscoop
1* Lichtorgel

Lever maar wat commetaar

Groetjes!

----------


## F.V.D.88

Weet je zeker dat je commentaar wil?  :Big Grin: 

Maarja... dat laat ik maar aan de andere mensen over... 

Ik stel wel ff een vraag... waarom heb je die mushroom helemaal op de muur gericht staan? zodat je maar een klein beetje van de stralen en van het effect ziet (zie filmpje 1)?

En werkt die skytec apparatuur [xx(], dat 'home mix' systeem werkt dat goed? Het lijkt mij niet echt het handigste systeem om mee te mixen.

----------


## pieterjan

Waar had je je geluid staan want ik zie op de foto's alleen maar 2 dj monitors staan.

----------


## F.V.D.88

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pieterjan_
> 
> Waar had je je geluid staan want ik zie op de foto's alleen maar 2 dj monitors staan.



Dat is zijn geluidsset!  :Big Grin: 
Daarom zei ik ook al dat ik geen commentaar erop zou leveren...  :Wink: 
Want dat zou dan toch alleen maar negatief zijn...

----------


## DjFlo

Tja zo ben ik ook begonnen :Smile: 
Ik vind dit best netjes als je pas 7 maanden bezig bent maar je moet wel ff wat aan je afwerking doen.. Je hebt al zwarte kabels ds een plus punt maar leg er wat overheen ofzo

groeten

floris

----------


## Stefan17

Ach, zo zijn we natuurlijk eigenlijk allemaal begonnen.  :Smile: 

Maar in hoeverre dit dan in een "Drive in show" topic thuis hoort van een professioneel licht & geluid forum?? 

Maar tips / kritiek waar je wat mee kan.....

-Koop eens een leuk lapje zwarte stof bij b.v. de Ikea. Dat staat al een stuk netter voor over een tafel. 

-Probeer eens wat parren op de kop te tikken, die effectjes zijn leuk.... Maar het komt er vaak wel op neer, dat het daardoor altijd veel te donker is. Gewoon wat basis licht.

Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent en in hoeverre je kan sparen? Maar probeer eens wat geld te sparen en / of te lenen, zodat je een "echt" beginners setje kan kopen.
Zodra je een huiskamer uit wil red je dat echt niet meer met je "skytec" geluid.
En ga in zo'n geval nou niet 10 hifi torentjes aan elkaar knopen! [B)]

Op je site zie ik je ook over lichtplannen en offertes praten?!
Huur of leen je dan meer licht / geluid in?  Of is dit meer een beetje groot doenerij....  In dat laatste geval... doe dat gewoon niet, daar krijg je alleen maar ontevreden mensen mee, die meer van je drive-in verwacht hadden.

Plus puntje van de site?
.nl adres staat altijd professioneel en site ziet er helemaal niet zo slecht uit. 
Zo'n titel als "de beste en goedkoopste" zou ik alleen zelf nooit gebruiken.

Ik hoop dat je hier wat mee kan!
Succes! [8D]

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door F.V.D.88_
> 
> Weet je zeker dat je commentaar wil? 
> 
> Maarja... dat laat ik maar aan de andere mensen over... 
> 
> Ik stel wel ff een vraag... waarom heb je die mushroom helemaal op de muur gericht staan? zodat je maar een klein beetje van de stralen en van het effect ziet (zie filmpje 1)?
> 
> En werkt die skytec apparatuur [xx(], dat 'home mix' systeem werkt dat goed? Het lijkt mij niet echt het handigste systeem om mee te mixen.



Mushroom helemaal op de muur is niet waar, een stukje van de stralen op de muur [xx(] de rest lkkr in de kamer

Skytec home set, hmmz op te beginnen, je kan er een avond mee vol beuken ma echt lekker nee
Ben aan ut sparen voor een nieuw setje [^]

----------


## DJP-BIM

tis niet om je site af te kraken ofzo. maar kijk eens goed naar je banner (typefoutje)
maargoed. ik ben zo ook begonnen 1 statiefje, wat lampjes eraan en draaien met die hap
succes verder!

----------


## DjFx

Ik weet dat er een tikfout in zit [V] ik heb de psd (photoshop) bestand gezocht ma die kan ik niet vinden [xx(]
En nog bedankt voor het succes (nja jij ook  :Big Grin: )

----------


## F.V.D.88

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> Mushroom helemaal op de muur is niet waar, een stukje van de stralen op de muur [xx(] de rest lkkr in de kamer



Ok dat heb ik dan verkeerd gezien... sorry [:I] :Big Grin: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJFx_
> Ben aan ut sparen voor een nieuw setje [^]



En dan ben ik weer benieuwd voor wat voor nieuw setje je aan het sparen bent...  :Smile:

----------


## DjFx

2* Pioneer - CDJ 1000 mkII http://www.feedback.nl/pages/popup.php?bar=CDJ1000MK2 (Heb er in de winkel mee gedraait tering wat een lekkere cd speler!)
1* Soundcraft - ES http://www.feedback.nl/pages/popup.php?bar=SPIRITES (Moet wel zeker weten dat ik hierzo een laptop aan kan hangen)
1* Behringer - HPX 2000 http://www.feedback.nl/pages/popup.php?bar=HPX2000 (kan natuurlijk veranderen)
1* 2 x MC-12 + Palladium/Vintage 500  http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=8272
2* DAP Luidspreker statief met airpress safety  http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=8324
en
1* laptop
en een flightcase

Dat was ut wel zo'n beetje  :Big Grin: 
Niet dat ik dit voor 1 jan 2005  :Wink: 

*Je hoeft hierzo niet meer op te reageren, lijstje klopt niet*
[i]Reageer dan ook niet op de zin daarboven [xx(][/b]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik geloof er geen r*k van. Dit voor over een paar jaar (10) of zo. Maar jij ga me nou niet vertellen dat je van skypech zomaar overstapt naar pioneers.

----------


## ronny

wat wilt ge trouwens als dj zijnde met een pa tafel gaan aanvangen??

ik bedoel dus dit: 



> citaat:1* Soundcraft - ES http://www.feedback.nl/pages/popup.php?bar=SPIRITES (Moet wel zeker weten dat ik hierzo een laptop aan kan hangen)



mvg
ronny

----------


## MSSS

Je hebt er idd niks aan. Je kan net zo goed gewoon een dj tafeltje kopen daar kan je ook een laptop aan hangen!

----------


## Dropsen

Ik heb ff uit zitten rekenen:

1x skytec set: 360 euro

2x pioneer cdj 1000 mkII: 2600 euro
1x Soundcraft ES: 480 euro
1x Behringer HPX 2000: 30 euro
1x DAP geluidsset: 360 euro
2x DAP luidsprekerstatief: 75 euro

--&gt;&gt; 3545 euro !!

Uhmz ... nu zie ik die overstap in als iets te groot. Bovendien vind ik deze set ook helemaal niet bij elkaar passen: Pioneer met DAP. Ik wil je droom niet afkraken, maar als jij geen suikeroompje hebt, kan je nog wel ff doorsparen... ik heb trouwens nog niet eens een laptop meegerekend.
Ik zou eerst eens gaan kijken naar wat ander spul van JB, DAP of andere budgetmerken, dan ga je in ieder geval er al een stuk op vooruit. (misschien eens tweedehands kijken...)

Owja... denk ook aan je licht, een paar parren doen wonderen tussen die lichteffecten van jou!

Rob

----------


## jurjen_barel

Die 2x Pioneer CDJ-1000 lijkt me *behoorlijk* onrealistisch.

Ik weet niet goed waar ik moet beginnen met commentaar...
- Skytec-set meteen de deur uit. Begin met een simpele dubbele cd-speler met alle basisfuncties. Zorg ook voor anti-shock. Denon heeft ook een paar leuke spelers voor een betaalbare prijs. Gemini heeft leuke betaalbare mixertjes.

- Koop 4 PAR 56's met een controller, dan is je lichtshow al veel verder.

- Zorg voor een meubel en fc's. Desnoods een tafel afrokken met een doek.

- Als geluidset kun je een kant-en-klaar setje kiezen (bijv. DAP SoundMate oid)

----------


## Stefan17

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> 2* Pioneer - CDJ 1000 mkII http://www.feedback.nl/pages/popup.php?bar=CDJ1000MK2 (Heb er in de winkel mee gedraait tering wat een lekkere cd speler!)
> 1* Soundcraft - ES http://www.feedback.nl/pages/popup.php?bar=SPIRITES (Moet wel zeker weten dat ik hierzo een laptop aan kan hangen)
> 1* Behringer - HPX 2000 http://www.feedback.nl/pages/popup.php?bar=HPX2000 (kan natuurlijk veranderen)
> 1* 2 x MC-12 + Palladium/Vintage 500  http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=8272
> 2* DAP Luidspreker statief met airpress safety  http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=8324
> en
> 1* laptop
> ...



Waarom dan toch weer dat Dap setje?
Veel verder als een grote huiskamer kom je nu nogsteeds niet.  :Smile: 
Bespaar dan wat op je cd-spelers. Waarom b.v. niet een pioneer cdj-100 als je voor pioneer wil gaan. Dan heb je weer wat meer geld voor een geluidssetje.

Maar wat was nu je doel met dit topic?
Nu post je een lijstje met waar je voor wil sparen, maar als ik het zo inschat wordt dat voorlopig nog geen realiteit. 

Leg je er gewoon voorlopig bij neer dat je nog niet echt mee kan komen in het drive-in gebeuren.
Spaar lekker door en stap wat "hoger" in.

----------


## Juriaan

Sluit ik me bij aan

----------


## Dropsen

En wat wil je gaan doen met een laptop *en* dubbele cd-speler? Alles door elkaar mixen ofzo ??

----------


## Juriaan

Dropsen, dat heb ik ook
want omdat ik nog niet zoveel cds heb
en wel mp3s

----------


## F.V.D.88

Ik heb ook nog een aantal vragen over je website... (sorry als ik teveel vraag!  :Big Grin: )

Maarre hier even een citaat van je website:

_Dj FX drive in shows verzorgt niet alleen
Geluid en lichtshows,
Maar ook nog goedkoop en met kwaliteit!
Elke show wordt naar wens gemaakt en afgestemd op het plubliek_

Wat voor shows verzorg je dan nog meer? En wat voor licht en geluid gebruik je dan bij deze shows? Huur je daar veel apparatuur voor?
Want ik neem aan dat je met die 4 lichteffecten die je hebt niet bedoelt dat dat je lichtshow is  :Wink:  of wel?  :Frown:

----------


## Dropsen

Dan is er idd heel veel variatie mogelijk ja. 1 lichteffect, of 2. 2,5 lichteffecten! Woei!

Met die lichteffecten zul je niet een heel grote show neerzetten. Als je gaat voor wat parren komt het er allemaal veel bter uit te zien.... maja nu val ik in herhaling. Je gaat wel de goede kant op!

----------


## DjFx

Wat zouden jullie een redelijk set vinden?
(betaalbaar)
Ik koop niet alles in 1 x

Ik zat eerst te denken aan boxenset + statieven en dan denk ik cdspelers

Laat het me horen  :Big Grin: 




> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> wat wilt ge trouwens als dj zijnde met een pa tafel gaan aanvangen??
> 
> ik bedoel dus dit: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dan klopt me lijstje al helemaal niet meer

----------


## Dropsen

ja ... wat is een goede set... opnieuw de bekende vraag: wat wil je er mee gaan doen? hoeveel man? budget?

----------


## DjFx

Nieuwe mixers gezocht:
http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=5209

Voor de mensen die zich vervelen en tyoch ook willen zoeken om wat te doen te hebben:
minimaal 5 kanalen
crossfader MAG (hoeft dus NIET)
Moet een laptop aangehangen kunnen worden
Vu meters (liefst met per kanaal en master (aleuk ma na te kijken))
Tonen Ja (duh)
Koptel./mirco uitgang (duh)

En een beetje betaalbaar dus niet 1000 euro

----------


## ronny

@ dj fx:

ik denk dat je veel vragen hebt, maar op al die vragen zijn genoeg antwoorden te vinden op dit forum. Gebruik daarom ook eens eerst de zoekfunctie van dit forum. Rechts bovenaan en dan zoek...

Daar vind je genoeg argumenten, pro's/contra's  over bestaande geluidssetjes.

mvg
ronny

----------


## DjFx

Dus laten we gewoon weer over me startes post disucseren[^]

----------


## F.V.D.88

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> Nieuwe mixers gezocht:
> http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=5209
> 
> Voor de mensen die zich vervelen en tyoch ook willen zoeken om wat te doen te hebben:
> minimaal 5 kanalen
> crossfader MAG (hoeft dus NIET)
> Moet een laptop aangehangen kunnen worden
> ...



Dit snap ik niet helemaal hoor... Je laat een mixer zien van 289 euro's en daarna zeg je dat de mixer een beetje betaalbaar moet zijn... dus niet 100 euro. Waarmee je dus suggereert dat je een mixer wil hebben onder de 100 euro. Waarom kom je dan met die JB Systems Mixer aandragen?

En ik denk dat je sowieso geen degelijke mixer met minimaal 5 kanalen voor onder de 100 euro hebt... misschien 2de hands maar dat kan ik me ook niet voorstellen.

Maar wat bedoel je dus precies met die 100 euro? Dan kunnen we je hier meer over vertellen!

Maar zoals ronny al zei: gebruik eerst ff de zoekfunctie!

----------


## Dropsen

op het newbie-forum loopt daar volgens mij een topic over... kijk daar eens!

----------


## Dropsen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door F.V.D.88_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> ...



Jouw citaat klopt niet, er staat wel degelijk 1000 euro!

----------


## DjFx

of hij was wel erg snel, want ik had ik tikfout gemaakt (0 vergeten)

----------


## F.V.D.88

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> 
> Jouw citaat klopt niet, er staat wel degelijk 1000 euro!



Dan heeft hij in de tussentijd zijn post ge-edit. 
Want er stond echt 100 euro. 
Want ik heb het letterlijk gecopyd... maarja...

----------


## DjFx

lees me vorige reactie, ik zei toch dat ik een 0 vergeten te typen was

----------


## F.V.D.88

Die had ik ook gelezen... maar waarschijnlijk hadden we onze reacties tegelijk gepost... (of mijn pc was weer heel erg sloom [xx(])

Maar om even weer ontopic te praten. Die mixer die je uitgekozen had is inderdaad een veel betere mixer om mee te beginnen maar je kunt ook nog een andere mixer overwegen, 
namelijk de Behringer DX 1000. 
Heel veel mensen hebben deze mixer en zijn er tevreden over (valt ook veel over te vinden op het forum..)
En hij voldoet aan je eisenlijstje.

----------


## DjFx

we zaten ondertussen op het zelfde tijd stip onze reactie te typen,
*Nu ff ontopic!*

----------


## Stefan17

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> we zaten ondertussen op het zelfde tijs stip onze reactie te typen,
> *Nu ff ontopic!*



Wat wil je dan horen?
Dat 100 man je foto's (en dus "show") gaan afkraken?

Er zijn lijkt mij al genoeg tips, op- en aanmerkingen genoemd.
En voor offtopic vragen als... -welke cd-speler?  -welke geluidsset? kan je gewoon de search gebruiken.

Niet lullig bedoeld ofzo, maar meer valt er op dit moment niet echt over je "show" te vertellen.

Succes!

----------


## Dropsen

Zoals ik al eerder zei, check ff het newbie-forum. Daar lopen hele topics over dit onderwerp. Daar vind je vast wat je weten wil en wat bij je budget past. Ik denk dat we je hier niet veel verder kunnen helpen, dan allerlei merken geven die in het newbie-forum uitvoerig besproken worden! Suc6!

----------


## VERVALLEN

Beste,


Voor 7 maanden bezig te zijn bezit je al flink wat materiaal vind ik. Iedereen moet "klein" beginnen ook he. Doe je eigenlijk veel feesten / fuiven / party's? Of enkel voor vrienden "thuis" ?

Wat uw geluidssetje betreft --&gt; goed voor op de slaapkamer te oefenen, maar zeker niet voor in zalen te gaan draaien. Uw geluid opengooien met zo'n klein ding kan nooit echt goed klinken. En dan "irriteer" je uw publiek. Best voorlopig lijkt mij "huren" van PA-installatie als je buiten huis gaat draaien. Huur wel niet te veel zodat je er aan overhoud, en dus winst boekt. Deze winst spaar je dan best voor wat geluidsmateriaal. Licht is voorlopig bijzaak. Trouwens mensen komen niet naar je drive-in voor het licht, maar voor de stijlen muziek, je draaitalent, of je de ambiance er dik kan inbrengen, ...

En eum ... zeker eens een LM-400 aankopen met 4 of 8 par 56's van 300W. En misschien ook nog een kleine fogmachine (antari F80z kost maar 50 euro)


Wat uw "verlangenlijst" betreft:

Ga niet meteen voor 't kopen van de CDJ-1000's. Deze zijn veel "te" hoog gegrepen voor hetgene wat je gaat doen. Laat deze CD-spelers maar staan bij de grootste DJ's en evenementen.
Trouwens, met zo'n cd-spelers ben je niets als uw PA niet kwalitatief is.
Koop best een gewone dubbele CD speler van bijv. numark, Dap, JB, ...
Denon is ook dan weer hoog gegrepen.

Voor de rest zou 'k zeggen, 
veel succes nog met je drive in!


Greets,  Fou

----------


## Max

Zoals vele het al gezegt hadden, doe iets aan de verzorging van je show (dus netjes afrokken)
Kan an mij liggen, maar die T-bar hangt erg scheef, ook is het neit verkeerd je statief wat hoger te zetten dan heb je wat meer "effect".
ik neem aan dat je deze set gebruikt voor feestjes van familie/kennissen,
Maar als je serieuze feesten wil doen ben je beter af de set te verkopen en dan gewoon een goede par set en geluidsset te huren voor de feesten ! (kan je ondertussen verder sparen voro een goede set)

----------


## Juriaan

Wat ik ook bij jou zie
een hele kist met illegale cds
of ligt dat aan mijn ogen?
enne Tot Volgend jaaR:P

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> Zoals vele het al gezegt hadden, doe iets aan de verzorging van je show (dus netjes afrokken)
> Kan an mij liggen, maar die T-bar hangt erg scheef, ook is het neit verkeerd je statief wat hoger te zetten dan heb je wat meer "effect".
> ik neem aan dat je deze set gebruikt voor feestjes van familie/kennissen,
> Maar als je serieuze feesten wil doen ben je beter af de set te verkopen en dan gewoon een goede par set en geluidsset te huren voor de feesten ! (kan je ondertussen verder sparen voro een goede set)



t-bar hingt inderdaat iets scheef, ik had hem voor deze avond iets verkeerd belast




> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> 
> Wat ik ook bij jou zie
> een hele kist met illegale cds
> of ligt dat aan mijn ogen?
> enne Tot Volgend jaaR:P



Alle 2 door elkaar, ik probeer steeds meer muziek te kopen i.p.v te downloaden (reden is omdat er nog maar weinig site's zijn waar je echt muziek van kan downloaden)
En waarom tot volgend jaar[?]

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> Alle 2 door elkaar, ik probeer steeds meer muziek te kopen i.p.v te downloaden (reden is omdat er nog maar weinig site's zijn waar je echt muziek van kan downloaden)



Eeeeuh ik zat eerder aan andere redenen te denken...  :Frown:

----------


## DjFx

zoals?

----------


## ronny

omdat originele cd's veel geld kosten, zeker een koffer vol. Ik denk niet dat jij zo een budget hebt dat je ieder week een paar nieuwe cd-tjes kan kopen....

mvg
ronny

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fou_69_
> 
> Voor 7 maanden bezig te zijn bezit je al flink wat materiaal vind ik.



Vind je??? Met zeven maanden kun je al veel verder zijn! Dan heb je al een goede mixer, 4 parren + controller, een meubel, zo'n ShowTec Trussje en speakers!





> citaat:Koop best een gewone dubbele CD speler van bijv. numark, Dap, JB, ...
> Denon is ook dan weer hoog gegrepen.



Ik vind de DN-D4000 nog wel meevallen... Met al die functies voor een redelijke prijs ( 725,- )

Ik ben t wel eens met dat het geluid voorop staat. Toch moet je een basislichtsetje hebben. Dus eerst zorgen dat je voldoende geluid hebt (nog ff met je SkyTec setje erop), dan 4x PAR 56 + controller (DC-4P of zo) en dan goede cd-spelers + mengpaneel...

Er zijn al meerdere topics geweest over wat je het best in welke volgorde kan kopen... k zou die nog even opzoeken  :Wink:

----------


## zjeten

hallo
Als ik van jouw was zou ik kiezen voor 2xcdj100 pioneer.
Een jb mengertje en een paar boxen van rond de 3-400 watt rms met een inter-m versterker.
Nog 4 par spots zou leuk zijn.
Effe over de site --&gt;die vond ik iets te groots gemaakt.
Als je iets hebt,kun je er mee uitpakken maar als je bijna niets hebt moet je niet zeggen dat je grootse dingen hebt en "de beste bent"
Wie is er de beste??iedereen is goed in zijn stijl.
Ik draai meest groove ,deephouse,house,... en de hitjes.
Ik weet ook dat ik niet moet beginnen met fuiven te draaien voor hardrock fanaten.dus...
mvg jeffrey

----------


## Stefan17

> citaat:
> zoals?



Als je zelf geen betere reden kan verzinnen dan de "geld" kwestie, dan moet je toch echt bij jezelf ten raden gaan of je weet waar je mee bezig bent.

Speel eens een mp3'tje af op een redelijke PA-installatie en je weet niet wat je hoord. [xx(]

Misschien is een "muziek-systeem"(pc) beter geschikt voor je?!
Je betaald natuurlijk wel een aardig abbonenment, maar het blijft goedkoper dan elke maand een stapel cd's inslaan.

De kwaliteit van dat geluid ligd ver boven die van mp3, hoewel dat ook per systeem kan verschillen. Vooral de hardware is erg van belang. (Die je zelf niet mag vervangen.)

Dan zit je ook qua rechten een stuk beter.


Ik krijg meer het idee dat je het niet wil snappen. We beginnen hier met de reacties ook al aardig in de herhaling te vallen.
Probeer gewoon wat minder "groot" te doen en leer van anderen.

Succes!

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> zoals?



Je reden zou bijvoorbeeld kunnen zijn dat je liever met originele CD's aankomt bij de klant... 
Ik dacht dat je daarom meer CD's wilde gaan aanschaffen, maar jij gaat CD's aanschaffen alleen omdat je ze niet makkelijk kan downloaden, wat natuurlijk complete onzin is, omdat er nog tal van mogelijkheden over zijn, maargoed.

----------


## Fritz

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_




> Vind je??? Met zeven maanden kun je al veel verder zijn! Dan heb je al een goede mixer, 4 parren + controller, een meubel, zo'n ShowTec Trussje en speakers!



Eeeeuh jij kent DJFx? Of weet je toevallig wat hij verdiend? Wat hij aan zakgeld krijgt? Wat hij met z'n verjaardag krijgt? Of vergelijk je het met je eigen situatie?
Ik vind het in ieder geval een beetje vreemd om voor iemand anders te gaan bepalen, wat hij al had kunnen aanschaffen

----------


## Drive inn tnt

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_





> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Vind je??? Met zeven maanden kun je al veel verder zijn! Dan heb je al een goede mixer, 4 parren + controller, een meubel, zo'n ShowTec Trussje en speakers!
> 			
> ...



Ook weer niet helemaal goed want na 7 maanden, en je noemt jezelf al een professionele drive in dan kan je toch minstens verwachten dat je een paar "fatsoenlijke" speakers hebt etc. Je kan 4 effectjes met een skytec setje geen drive in noemen[xx(]
Niet lullig bedoeld maar ik denk dat een aantal mensen het wel met mij eens zullen zijn qua spullen. :Wink:

----------


## Juriaan

Jep
kijk ik ben 2 maanden bezig
en ik vindt mijn apparatuur lijst wel ietstje beter
Zorg voor dat je een baan(tje) hebt
sparen
en soms wat bij je ouders lenen
en dan een deal sluiten

En Qua cds
ik draai ook met mp3s 
die zijn gewoon gratis:P
maar ondertussen koop ik ook singles in
en albums
dus het kan alle2

enne op Driveinn tnt
Hij vindt zichzelf dus prof:P
hoeven andere mensen dat niet te vinden

kijk tot dat er iemand bij hem komt
kan je op een fuif van 500 man draaien
en dan komt ie met z'n skytec :Big Grin: 

en ik heb op me site duidelijk vermeld staan met eigen apparatuur tot 50/100 man
hoger dan dat moet ik huren

----------


## Dropsen

Tja ik snap wel waarom we liever met mp3tjes draaien, het scheelt je zoveel in de kosten. Maar aan de andere kant, de kwaliteit is bagger als je ze op een mooi systeem afdraait... nu bestaan er idd wel van die systemen dat je per maand zoveel nummers kan downloaden, maar zijn die dan wel van dezelfde kwaliteit als op een originele cd?





> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Koop best een gewone dubbele CD speler van bijv. numark, Dap, JB, ...
> Denon is ook dan weer hoog gegrepen.
> ...



Tja 725 euro is niet veel voor die Denon. Maar voor 300 tot 400 euro heb je al een DAP of JB spelertje, die eigenlijk precies hetzelfde doen. En als je ziet wat hij nu heeft en hij aan moet schaffen om er iets mee te kunnen doen, lijkt mij die goedkopere speler zat. Bovendien, zou jij het verschil merken als hij tijdens een avondje achter z'n tafeltje staat en jij ervoor?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> Tja ik snap wel waarom we liever met mp3tjes draaien, het scheelt je zoveel in de kosten. Maar aan de andere kant, de kwaliteit is bagger als je ze op een mooi systeem afdraait... nu bestaan er idd wel van die systemen dat je per maand zoveel nummers kan downloaden, maar zijn die dan wel van dezelfde kwaliteit als op een originele cd?



Maar ja er zit ook altijd nog een kansje in dat je gepakt word en dat is ook niet echt prettig :Wink: 
Ik vindt orginele cd's een goede investering. Wij hebben ook 2 koffers vol met orginele cd's. Gewoon elke keer in een appart potje geld voor de cdtjes stoppen.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> Vind je??? Met zeven maanden kun je al veel verder zijn! Dan heb je al een goede mixer, 4 parren + controller, een meubel, zo'n ShowTec Trussje en speakers!



Ik denk dat een jongen van 12 (want daar hebben we het hier over volgens zijn profiel) dus nog niet verder kan zijn omdat hij officieel niet mag werken. Dus hij moet het met zakgeld doen. Zijn ouders willen en zullen vast niet even een hele drive-in in 7 maanden voor hem kopen. En ik heb wel meer drive-in's gezien die na 5 jaar zelfs nog amper wat hebben staan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Even van de website: 

Bij Dj Fx Drive in shows is er 1 standaard show voor een lage prijs.

Elke show wordt op maat gemaakt door de organisatie van het evenement.

Wie moet hier nou de show leveren?[B)]
En er is er maar 1 hoe kan je nou elke show op maat leveren[B)]
Ik snap het niet hoor[:I]

----------


## Juriaan

Ik ben 14 en heb nu ook al 2 jaar een kranten wijk
ga binnenkort bij de supermarkt werken dus...

----------


## VERVALLEN

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_





> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Vind je??? Met zeven maanden kun je al veel verder zijn! Dan heb je al een goede mixer, 4 parren + controller, een meubel, zo'n ShowTec Trussje en speakers!
> 			
> ...




Frits,

Daar moet ik je gelijk in geven!!! Trouwens, 7 maanden is ook niets in vergelijking met een mensenleven. Als gewone student op 7maanden zonder inkomen zoiets opbouwen vind ik chapeau!
Ik ben ook zelf nog lang niet de grootste drive in hoor!

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> 
> Ik ben 14 en heb nu ook al 2 jaar een kranten wijk
> ga binnenkort bij de supermarkt werken dus...



 dus wat [/quote]

[/quote]
Dat is nog altijd 2 jaar verschil :Wink: 
Mischien kan je daar geen kranten wijk nemen maar nu aan we wel heel erg off topic.[xx(]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> Vind je??? Met zeven maanden kun je al veel verder zijn! Dan heb je al een goede mixer, 4 parren + controller, een meubel, zo'n ShowTec Trussje en speakers!
> ...



Even vergelijken... Linkje naar fotoboek van mijn allereerste feest.Ik heb in 6 maanden alles bij elkaar gespaard, alleen me mengpaneel had ik al. (ik geef toe, pc stelt weinig voor en de speakers + versterker komen van mijn vader af, maar toch)

Daar komt bij: ik had toen nog geen zakgeld en een baantje voor  7,50 per week. Trek je conclusie...

----------


## Juriaan

dat alles in die tijd goedkoper was!

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> 
> dat alles in die tijd goedkoper was!



Welke tijd dit gaat wel erg off topic :Frown:

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> ...



Bij een standaard Drive-in Show behoren juist je versterker en boxen tot de duurdere uitgaven... Ik denk dat de meeste kinderen niet kunnen rekenen op een geluidset van paps.

Je kan zo'n dingen gewoon niet met elkaar vergelijken! Die situaties zijn overal anders. De één kan in een paar maanden tijd enorm veel geld uitgeven en alles in de Drive-in Show stoppen. Een ander bedenkt misschien dat er ook nog andere dingen zijn waar hij geld aan wil uitgeven. Maargoed ik denk niet dat jij van die 180 eurootjes die je hebt verdiend in die 6 maanden, je overige apparatuur hebt kunnen kopen. Ik denk dat je voor die tijd al wat gespaard had, of misschien wel geld met je verjaardag hebt gekregen, Sinterklaas, whatever!    

Maargoed ik zal me er niet zo druk over proberen te maken, maar ik vind het nogal kort door de bocht om te gaan roepen dat iemand 'verder' had kunnen zijn. Blijkbaar was DJFx zijn geld op nadat hij dit allemaal had gekocht, anders had hij wellicht meer gekocht...

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> ...



Ja dit hele topic gaat nergens meer over, maar dat is nog altijd zo geweest bij dit soort topics... Op dit soort foto's kan je gewoon veel kritiek leveren, logisch als iemand net begonnen is. 
Dus nu kan iedereen dat wel gaan doen, maar ik denk niet dat DJFx daar echt op zit te wachten.

----------


## moderator

Inderdaad, zit hij niet op te wachten, en het aantal tips is ook bedroevend...

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Inderdaad, zit hij niet op te wachten, en het aantal tips is ook bedroevend...



Klopt, topic is een beetje ontopic gegaan. 
Maarja de discussie over aan te schaffen apparatuur is hij toch echt zelf gestart om vervolgens hard te roepen dat hij terug ontopic wil... tja

----------


## DjFx

Als er nou is goede tips komen (zie 1e pagina) vind ik t allemaal best
De rest van de pagina's heb ik gewoon niks aan (best jmmr,maar goed)
Ik snap best dat je veel kritiek op deze foto's kan leveren OK

----------


## F.V.D.88

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> Als er nou is goede tips komen (zie 1e pagina) vind ik t allemaal best



Ok... dan kom ik ff met een tip.  :Big Grin: 

Je statief staat best wel scheef, en dat komt doordat je de mushroom aan de buitenkant van je statief hebt hangen. 
Het handigste en het veiligste is om de zwaarte lichteffecten aan de binnenkant te hangen en de lichtste aan de buitenkant. 
(Natuurkunde: dat heeft met hefboomeffect en lengte van de arm te maken)En als je zelf de effecten aan het statief hangt voel je dat als het goed is ook wel ...

Dus de mushroom volgende keer aan de binnenkant hangen zodat het statief wat stabieler staat.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> Als er nou is goede tips komen (zie 1e pagina) vind ik t allemaal best
> De rest van de pagina's heb ik gewoon niks aan (best jmmr,maar goed)
> Ik snap best dat je veel kritiek op deze foto's kan leveren OK



Er is juist niet veel kritiek te geven de kritiek die je zou kunnen geven is al gegeven en word herhaald[xx(]
Je zou alleen kunnnen zegen wat je nog kan kopen etc.
Dus hier mijn tip: Koop een fatsoenlijke geluids set. Mischien eerst een ampje en een setje speakers die je aan dat skypech ding kan hangen. Maar ja het licht er aan: waar gaat jou voorkeur naar uit?[8)]

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door F.V.D.88_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> ...



Terug op me kamer heb ik zondag alles ff er anders aan gehangen, en me plan voor 8 juli gewijzigt, Nu hangt alles recht net zoals jij zei





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> ...



Ik mag voor me verjaardag (1 aug) nieuwe boxen kopen, ik dacht zelf aan dwe zomeraanbieding van 360 en dan nog 2 statieven erbij
Me voorkeur voor licht - Ik dat een parren setje word (zoals er meerde zeiden) en dan later sparen voor 2 winners + controller

----------


## Drive inn tnt

dat is al mooi maar als ik jou was zou ik toch eerst maar verder je geluid uit breiden. scans etc komt later wel.

----------


## Dropsen

Eerst in principe je basis opzetten. Die boxen zijn een leuke keuze, en daarna eerst naar parren gaan kijken. Die scans die komen allemaal nog wel, na die parren eerst eens naar de rest van je geluidsapparatuur gaan kijken.
Dus ja, succes, en als je nog ideeën hebt over wat je wilt gaan kopen, vraag het eerst hier even, voor dat je straks met een mengpaneel rondlooopt waar je niks aan hebt!

Rob

----------


## Dj Jasper

Ik denk dat je beter voor een mix setje kan kijken. Je neemt een leuk mengpaneel (iets van jb ofzo) en een leuke cd speler (gemini, numark). Als je dan een feestje hebt, huur je de boxen bij, en eventueel een setje parren. Dit bereken je gewoon door aan de klant, die kan het dan zelf zo duur maken als ie wilt. Als je eenmaal het geld bij elkaar hebt koop je een geluidssetje, je hebt dan de tijd om te sparen.

Dus eerst een goede mix set met een goede cd collectie, en de rest voorlopig bijhuren.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

[quote
Dus eerst een goede mix set met een goede cd collectie, en de rest voorlopig bijhuren.
[/quote]

Mag hij zelf ook nog wat bepalen? :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DjFx

Zo'n voorstander ben ik niet van 'huren'
Als iets me aangeboden wordt wat ik mag lenen pak ik dat meestal aan

Ik doet het nog ff met dit setje, koop er natuurlijk dingen bij zodra het geld er voor is

----------


## Dj Jasper

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...



Ik denk dat bijhuren niet erg is, je kan huren aan de hand van het feest. Dus omvang van de geluidsset en eventueel lichtset. 

Een voordeel van een eigen goede mixset is dat je ook op je kamer kan oefenen met mixen enzo, volgens mij wordt er niet zo veel gedaan met een setje boxen of parren op je slaapkamer.

----------


## Juriaan

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> Zo'n voorstander ben ik niet van 'huren'
> Als iets me aangeboden wordt wat ik mag lenen pak ik dat meestal aan
> 
> Ik doet het nog ff met dit setje, koop er natuurlijk dingen bij zodra het geld er voor is



waarom nieT?
en ja lenen wil iedereen wel
MAar ik zou sparen
en niet alles uitgeven
die  tijd heb ik ook gehad
maar reageer ff op me pb

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik denk dat een paar dingen huren ook idd een goede optie is. Dan zou je evt. de prijzen ook een beetje omhoog kunnen gooien, want voor 3 euro per uur draaien schiet natuurlijk niet op.




> citaat:_Van DJFx' website_
> Actie's
> 
> 01-06-04 tot 01-08 Afscheid van groep 8? Nu nog maar 15 euro voor een avond (max. 5 uur)

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Dus in die prijs klasse is hij de beste van zeeland :Big Grin:

----------


## Dropsen

3 euro per uur  :Frown:  ?? Gauw die prijs omhoog !! Als je de prijs omhoog gooit blijven ze echt nog wel betalen en jij houdt er veel meer aan over...

----------


## Gast1401081

jaja, 

we hebben hier ook een new-bies-forum, 

topic staat dus nogal verkeerd.

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> Dus in die prijs klasse is hij de beste van zeeland



Jaja [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

De prijs omhoog?

Wat zouden jullie (als klant) betalen voor een dj met een skypech set?
En dat lichtsetie wat ik NU heb

----------


## Drive inn tnt

1 euri mooi rond bedrag :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F.V.D.88

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> ...



Niet om het een of ander... maar ik zou helemaal niets betalen voor en skypech set en jouw lichtsetje

Ik zou als ik jou was eerst beginnen met sparen en voorlopig geen klusjes meer aannemen. 

En alle basisbeginselen van je drive-in op orde maken (alle dingen die hier al aan de orde zijn geweest: parcan setje, cd-spelers, boxensetje en een mixer aanschaffen). 
En daarna kan je vaststellen wat een faire prijs is voor je drive-in show.

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> ...



01-05-04 Prijzen verlaagt tot 5 euro per uur!
nouja zeg! komop zeg, dan kun je toch wel heel lang gaan sparen,
ik volg dit topic al een tijdje maar, dat er nu al enig zinnigs is gezecht  :Frown:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJP-BIM_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> ...



Er valt ook niet veel zinnigs over te zeggen het is bot om te zeggen maar het is gewoon niks.
We zijn hier gewoon bezig om iemand een hele drive in te laten opzetten. :Frown:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> Wat zouden jullie (als klant) betalen voor een dj met een skypech set?
> En dat lichtsetie wat ik NU heb



Ik zou 50 euro voor 3 uur vragen of zo. Zo spaar jij sneller voor je volgende spullen en als het voor de klant tegenvalt leren ze het vanzelf af om je in te huren en zullen dus een echte drive-in inhuren (bijv. iemand die zn brood ermee moet verdienen  :Wink:  schijnt nogal wat ophef om te zijn op dit forum)

----------


## DjFlo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> 1 euri mooi rond bedrag



Doe nie zo flauw man!

Tja ik denk dat de klant het niet boeit of jij er met een skypecht setje staat(dit geld alleen voor geluid) maar als jij leuke muziek draait en het was een leuke avond mag je er best 25,- voor vragen vind ik!

groeten

floris

----------


## moderator

Beste deelnemers: wat iemand voor zijn bezigheden vraagt is geheel en alleen zijn zaak!

Had hij hier een discussiepunt van willen maken dan had hij dat wel aangegeven.
Zou ff lekker zijn als wij hier gingen bepalen wat iemand moet vragen voor een klusje.

graag verder on-topic.

----------


## Dropsen

Beste Dj Fx,

Ik, maar misschien ook anderen, ben benieuwd hoe je het er na al dat commentaar vanaf hebt gebracht op je laatste feestjes. Ik hoop dat je wat foto's hebt, zodat we je vorderingen kunnen zien ...

Laterrr,
Rob

----------


## DjFx

zoals sommige weten heb ik 8 juli (5 dagen na me disco) een ander feestje gehad,
Alleen is me pa het fototoestel vergeten  :Frown: 
Ik vind het belangrijker dat iedereen het naar zijn zin heeft,dan pro audio app.
1 aug is me laatste optreden voor ik op vakantie, hier worden foto's gemaakt en waarschijnlijk met nieuwe boxen, ik hou jullie op de hoogte

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

Leuke filmpjes.
Spijtig dat er geen rookmachine stond ==&gt; effect des te groter!

----------


## showband

@ DJFx

even buiten alle kommentaar. 

Als je een vlag met de zin *"HOERA"* ophangt bij je spullen. (foto's 3 juli)

Zorg dan dat hij goed vastgezet is. Ik lees nu iets véél minder feestelijks dan je waarschijnlijk van plan was.  :Big Grin: 

(ik moest er wel ENORM om lachen. Dank je [:I])

----------


## RDH

klopt helemaal showband! dat was idd een smakelijke grap...

----------


## kwaak

jongens, laat hem idd lekker: hij begint net! velen van ons zijn ooit 'slecht' begonnen, maar je moet ergens beginnen toch? hier op dit forum geven we alleen maar Commentaar op de kleintjes, dat moet anders! maar dit is mijn mening!!!

----------


## ljanton

ja dat vind ik ook ...
ik heb vroeger ook veel afbrekende kritiek gehad van de grote onder ons ... omdat ik een fout zei ...

greetzz ljanton

----------


## Stefan17

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> jongens, laat hem idd lekker: hij begint net! velen van ons zijn ooit 'slecht' begonnen, maar je moet ergens beginnen toch? hier op dit forum geven we alleen maar Commentaar op de kleintjes, dat moet anders! maar dit is mijn mening!!!



Waar slaat dat nou weer op?





> citaat:
> Lever maar wat commetaar



DjFx vraagt er zelf om in zijn post. Wat natuurlijk ook helemaal niet fout is, omdat je daar veel van kan leren.

In pagina 1 a 2 wordt al genoeg onderbouwde kritiek en handige tips gegeven.
Maar daarna begint iedereen elkaar te herhalen en mede daardoor is dit topic opeens 7 pagina's lang.
Bekijk dan eerst eens wat er al allemaal gezegd is en wacht daarna gewoon op de volgende foto's om eventuele verbeteringen te zien.

En kleintjes afbranden?
Simpel dan moet je maar niet op een professioneel licht&geluid forum gaan posten. Want daar hoort DjFx (dan) nog niet thuis.

Als ik mijn auto wil gaan tunen dan ga ik ook niet meteen reacties vragen op een autoforum als ik net 1 bumpertje geverfd heb. Dan lees ik eerst eens mee en probeer ik op een wat hoger niveau te komen.
Slecht voorbeeld, maar wat ik er mee bedoel lijkt mij nu wel duidelijk.

Helemaal niks mis mee dat DjFx hier commentaar vraagt, maar het verdere verloop van zon  topic is dan totaal zinloos, omdat er meteen gepoogd wordt een hele drive-in show op te zetten.

We wachten op de volgende fotos met nieuwe speakers!  :Smile: 
Succes!

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> @ DJFx
> 
> even buiten alle kommentaar. 
> 
> Als je een vlag met de zin *"HOERA"* ophangt bij je spullen. (foto's 3 juli)
> 
> Zorg dan dat hij goed vastgezet is. Ik lees nu iets véél minder feestelijks dan je waarschijnlijk van plan was. 
> ...



Je hebt inderdaad gelijk  :Big Grin: 

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door Stefan17_





> _Geplaatst door kwaak_
> 
> 
> 
> We wachten op de volgende fotos met nieuwe speakers! 
> Succes!



1 augustus moet ik weer draaien, ik weet niet of ik voor 1 aug. me nieuwe spreakers mag kopen,

Ik weet dat ik ze *hard* nodig heb.

----------


## DjFx

gelukt, mag ze kopen onder 1 voorwaarde:
Moet ze zelf 100% betalen en mag niks lenen of er wordt niks voor geschoten

ach ja, ik krijg ze: alleen niet voor 1 aug

----------


## RDH

Dat is ook de beste manier, geloof mij door alles met hard werken te verdienen kom je des te verder.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:En kleintjes afbranden?
> Simpel dan moet je maar niet op een professioneel licht&geluid forum gaan posten. Want daar hoort DjFx (dan) nog niet thuis.



Ik neem aan dat jij je brood ermee verdiend?

Graag bij het onderwerp houden en niet uitmaken of iemand nu pro is of niet. Mensen komen hier ook om van elkaar te leren....Tips en tricks zijn voor iedereen welkom...

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:
> 1 augustus moet ik weer draaien




Laat dat feestje op 1 augustus verzorgen door een professional, of huur een installatie. Desnoods zonder licht en gebruik je eigen licht.
Huur gewoon een versterker met boxen. En maak dan "kwalitatieve reklame" die avond, en zorg dat ge dan iets "verdient". Dus geen 50 vragen en voor 150 huren. Omgekeerd is beter.  :Wink:

----------


## DjFx

Opzich heb ik die boxen op 1 aug niet zo hard nodig, zover ik weet is het achtergrond muziek (waarschijnlijk buiten)

----------


## Juriaan

Waarom zeg je dat dan eerst wel

----------


## DjFx

omdat ik ze liever wel wil hebben voor 1 aug. maar het maakt niet zo veel uit, alleen met me nieuwe zal het veel zuiverder klinken...

----------


## VERVALLEN

@ DjFx,


Klein beginnen doen wa allemaal eh man. Maar huur best voor je eerste feestjes, desnoods in vast contract met een verhuurfirma waar ge de mensen goed van kent. Ze kunnen jou een serieuze % korting geven. Deze korting reken je door aan de klant met wat extra intrest aan je werkuren, ... Je verdient iets bij, ge bied de klant kwaliteit aan, ...
Zo doe je dat +/- 1 jaar, en dan heb je waarschijnlijk wel geld om eens goede installatiematerialen aan te schaffen, en vanaf dan betaal je nauwelijks nog huur, dus meer geld kan binnenstromen, ...

Snap je 't DjFx ?


Succes,   Fou

----------


## Juriaan

offtopic en illegaal
Ik heb nog een setje te koop

voeg me ff toe op msn
msn@juriaantierie.nl

Weer Ontopic en legaal

Laterz en de

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ-Martin_
> 
> @ DjFx,
> 
> 
> Klein beginnen doen wa allemaal eh man. Maar huur best voor je eerste feestjes, desnoods in vast contract met een verhuurfirma waar ge de mensen goed van kent. Ze kunnen jou een serieuze % korting geven. Deze korting reken je door aan de klant met wat extra intrest aan je werkuren, ... Je verdient iets bij, ge bied de klant kwaliteit aan, ...
> Zo doe je dat +/- 1 jaar, en dan heb je waarschijnlijk wel geld om eens goede installatiematerialen aan te schaffen, en vanaf dan betaal je nauwelijks nog huur, dus meer geld kan binnenstromen, ...
> 
> Snap je 't DjFx ?
> ...



Ik snap het,
maar ik ken niemand die bij een verhuur bedrijf zit, ook familie niet,

O ja en heb even geen behoefte om na me boxen dit jr nog grote inversteringen te doen (gewoon geen geld)

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:
> Ik snap het,
> maar ik ken niemand die bij een verhuur bedrijf zit, ook familie niet,
> 
> O ja en heb even geen behoefte om na me boxen dit jr nog grote inversteringen te doen (gewoon geen geld)



Zeker niet bij de pakken blijven zitten he. En als je geen mensen kent binnen de verhuurwereld, dan kan je deze zeer snel leren kennen. Meestal zijn dit mensen die er enorm veel van kennen, zeer vriendelijk zijn, ...
En ... wie weet kan je na x aantal huurdagen geen zeer schoon 2e hands setje aanschaffen tegen bodemprijzen!

Zeker horen moest ik van jou zijn Fx!!!


Succes ermee

----------


## tomv

of af en toe meegaan on the road bij dat verhuurbedrijf of ... of ....

----------


## DeMennooos

Wat een oeverloos gelul is dit zeg. 8 pagina's en we hangen nu bij het onderwerp "Ga mee met een verhuurbedrijf", hoever moeten we nog voordat we gaan voorstellen dat ie maar een bod moet gaan doen op Ampco en Flashlight?

Hij is 12, laat dat een belletje rinkelen?

Voor een 12 jarige doet ie het nog helemaal zo beroerd nog niet. En helemaal niet in 7 maanden tijd.

Het willen hebben van Pioneer CD spelers, grote mengtafels en zware PA's is voor iedereen een grote wens. Misschien wel iets groter als je 12 bent en nu al geld krijgt voor iets wat je echt leuk vind.

Eigenlijk kun je hier enorm veel tips geven. Welke geluidsets hij moet kopen of in welk licht hij moet investeren. En andere kosten? CD's, vervoer, onderhoud en reparatie. Pa is nu denk ik degene die de chauffeur uithangt en dat wellicht de komende 6 jaar wel zal blijven doen. Alleen gok ik niet dat ie dat al die jaren voor niks blijft doen.

Het enige wat ik FX als tip aan de hand wil doen is dat ie zich vooral niet gek moet laten maken op een pro forum als dit of door op te kijken tegen de grote jongens. Probeer dan te kijken hoe zij dingen doen die je zelf kleiner en goedkoper kunt nadoen. Neem er de tijd voor om iets goed en degelijk op te bouwen. Verdiep je in de materie, leer de theorie voer dat in de praktijk uit en dan leer je dat het in de praktijk toch vaak anders is. Geeft niet, is leerzaam.

Dat je geluid als eerste aan een upgrade toe is ben je zelf al achter, ook hiervoor bouw het rustig op. Het heeft geen zin om een set voor 250 mensen te kopen als je feesten zich beperken tot 15 of 50 mensen, maar speel daar wel op in.
Licht, laat maar even zo. Het knippert en beweegt. Dat is genoeg voor nu.

Mocht je nou de kans krijgen om op een groter feest te draaien. Zoek dan een verhuurbedrijf in de buurt. Het is geen schande, het laat wel zien dat je serieus met je klant bezig bent.

Je zegt op je website dat je een lokatie bezoekt om een lichtplan te maken en om te bepalen waar je het geluid neer zet. Ik zou die regel eraf halen. Met de beperkte hoeveelheid apparatuur die je nu nog hebt valt er weinig te bepalen. En je prijs? Bepaal zelf wat je een redelijk bedrag vind voor hetgeen jij je klant biedt.

Ik zal er eens een nachtje rustig over slapen. Misschien heb ik morgen nog wel een frissere kijk op het hele verhaal. [8D]

----------


## ralph

Mooi gesproken ...en 10x zinvoller dan de zoveelste zeur over een wit snoertje!

----------


## Juriaan

Menno heeft gesproken.....

----------


## VERVALLEN

Menno heeft idd zeer mooie repliek gegeven. Fx, luister naar mij wat huren betreft, en luister naar Meno voor de andere tips van hem!
Ge gaat zien dat ge snel een goede zaak zal hebben.

Alvast nog veel succes!


P.S. Geen contracten van mij afpakken eh of 'k weet je te vinden hoor  :Big Grin: [8D][B)]

----------


## RDH

ik moet toch ook nog even kwijt dat djfx zijn website netjes op orde heeft (op wat spellingsfoutjes na). Maar inderdaad die regel over het 'lichtplan' zou ik ook weghalen, dat kun je simpelweg niet serieus nemen met een flowertje en een looplichtje.

----------


## Dropsen

Ook heb ik gemerkt dat je met www.djfx.nl gewoon de site op kunt, dus haal overal (ook op je site) dat .tt weg, want .nl staat altijd professioneler. En ik weet wel zeker dat als je bovengenoemde aanwijzingen probeert op te volgen, het helemaal goed komt. Vergeet trouwens niet he, het is nog steeds je hobby! Je leven hangt er (zo ver ik weet) niet vanaf... [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Juriaan

heey
ik keek ff in je agenda
en Als ik jou was
zou ik geen feestjes geven van mensen boven jou leeftijd

Vb: 10 Juli
Dansavond
In Goes (de Pit)
Toegang 18 jr.

----------


## DJ.T

En waarom dan wel niet?
Ik draai toch ook op 40/50+ feesten?
Ik ben 16 jaar, het gaat altijd goed, klant tevreden, wij tevreden.
Ik zie het probleem niet zo.

----------


## DjFx

Ik ook niet, je hoeft alleen je muziek stijlen wat aan te passen, 
Ik heb daar helemaal geen problemen mee

Trouwens djfx.nl wordt pas in de vakantie geupdate  :Smile:

----------


## Juriaan

16 is wat andersd
maar om als 12 jarige op een 18jr feest te draaien
en dan met jouw app

----------


## ralph

Gelukkig heeft dj fx maling aan de opvatting van Jurgen en doet hij gewoon azn ding...volgens mij maakt het dan niets uit of je voor 60+ of 8-12 jaar staat te draaien.

Die mensen hebben hem niet zonder reden gevraagd...

Ik ben op wat latere leeftijd begonnen, maar had ik mn prutsperiode ook wel eens een gast dj mee van 14... die stond dan fijn relight my fire te draaien op een hockeyfeestje  :Smile:

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Gelukkig heeft dj fx maling aan de opvatting van Jurgen en doet hij gewoon azn ding...volgens mij maakt het dan niets uit of je voor 60+ of 8-12 jaar staat te draaien.



Idd. Als je namelijk de stelling van Juriaan door zou trekken, zou je er een probleem van kunnen maken dat een K3 voor kinderen van 8 optreed bijvoorbeeld.

Ik vind het alleen maar goed dat ie zich niet beperkt tot zijn eigen leeftijdscategorie.

----------


## DJEM

Nou ik heb gelachen, gehuild en weet ik wat. Het onderwerp liep soms compleet zoals velen ook al zeiden uit de hand alsof meneer over 1 jr de grote concurent zou worden.

Mijn begintijd? Een simpel mengpaneel iets wat schuift, 2 cd spelers type huis tuin en keuken. Verders nog een 50watt strobo (van broer) een blacklight wat simpele lampjes die leuk heen en weer draaien en een zwaailamp. Oftwel pak hem beet voor des tijds  250 gulden aan spullen. 

Boxen die huurde ik wel. Gewoon in de gouwe gids zoeken naar verhuur en rond bellen. Op een gegeven moment was er een die net begonnen was met licht verhuur, maar deze wist een vriend die wel wat boxen had staan. huurprijs 50 gulden per keer. Later heb ik ze over gekocht voor 150 gulden.. en ik heb ze nog steeds.

Een tafel voor alle spul? Ben met een kar achter de fiets menig grofvuil bultje afgefietst. Hout genoeg. Hier kwamen ook schakelaars weg voor mijn schakelpaneel ed.

Om terug te vallen op jouw setje. Dat skytech geval is beters wat ik had. Ook licht verschilt niet veel. Dus idd een bak herrie voor weinig is de logische volgende stap. Laat je niet gekmaken door de heren van prof. Je hebt niet gelijk het beste nodig.

Verders de wereld prijzenoorlog hier. Mijn formule voor een avondje was (in guldens) 50 voor de boxen, 25 voor mij en 25 voor de pot. is 100 gulden.

Wat verders nog over mp3's werkt goed en zolang je niet te prof maakt is dat ook niet erg. Kijk uit met de kwaliteit van internet. Als je mp3's thuis normaal draait hoor je dingen niet die je wel hoort op een bak herrie. Hier zijn diverse proggie's voor op het www te vinden.

----------


## Stefan17

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> Ik ook niet, je hoeft alleen je muziek stijlen wat aan te passen, 
> Ik heb daar helemaal geen problemen mee
> 
> Trouwens djfx.nl wordt pas in de vakantie geupdate



Opzich heb je wel gelijk....
Maar dit is toch wel erg makkelijk gezegt. Jij gaat mij niet vertellen dat jij met je 12 jaar een echte grote muziekkennis hebt.

Dan is het makkelijker om voor mensen te draaien van je eigen leeftijd, omdat je dan veel sneller doorhebt wat deze mensen willen horen. 

Moet je voor mensen van pak hem beet +- 45 jaar draaien, dan kan je natuurlijk 2 verzamel cd's van de 6ties  & 7 ties pakken. Maar of dit nou de beste manier is....  
Dan draai je eigenlijk nummers waar je nog nooit van gehoord hebt en dan kan je opbouw in de avond nooit echt goed zijn.

----------


## VERVALLEN

Iedereen maakt dat wel eens mee van "ik heb die plaat / schijf niet". Je kan immers moeilijk alles hebben.
MP ok misschien wel, maar legaal bekeken, dus geen gekopiërde CD's of dergelijke!

Muziek legaal kost massaal veel geld, of het nu muziek is van '60 '70 '80 of '90. In prijs is er nagenoeg GEEN verschil.

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Jij gaat mij niet vertellen dat jij met je 12 jaar een echte grote muziekkennis hebt.



Nou kom ik een hoop van dat platendraaiendetuig tegen wat een hogere leeftijd heeft dan FX en denkt dat Toto een spelletje is, Bakerstreet origineel van Undercover is en als je Light my Fire aanvraagt ze met Relight my fire aan komen zetten.

Dus dat is een reden die nergens over gaat. Trouwens, dat van die covers en origineel is iets waar mijn broek van af zakt. Plaatjes draaien kunnen ze, maar hebben geen idee wat ze nou eigenlijk draaien. "Ja uh het staat op 15 in de top 100". Boeiend...






> citaat:Muziek legaal kost massaal veel geld



Yuppers, al heeft Bertelsmann [BMG] daar al een oplossing voor bedacht. Goedkopere CD's zonder fratsen. Net de EDAH of was het nou C1000 (voor de Nederlanders onder ons). Daarnaast komen er steeds meer legale bronnen op internet waar je echt voor een schijtprijs legaal nummers kunt downloaden van goede kwaliteit. En kom nou niet zeiken dat je het verschil hoort met een CD, want dat hoort het gemiddelde uitgaanspubliek met die gehoorbeschadiging al jaren niet meer.

----------


## moderator

Toto...das inloopmuziekje toch?
bakerstreet...hoeveel versies wil je horen?
light my foire van de doors, kan ...

Bertellsman..heej dat is de maatschapij die is samengegaan met Sony Music, de eigenaar van Bol, de ECI...en nog wat meer...
Zolang muziek geld kost en je er niets aan verdient, ja dan kost je hobby geld.
dat zijn de partijen die nodig zijn voor positieve impulsen van de cd verkoop...

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stefan17_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> ...



In de pit, ben ik chef-dj (zeg maar hulp-dj) en full-licht-jockey
Ik sta de hele avond naasts 2 dj's , waaraan ik alles mag vragen , zo leer ik toch een beetje over de ouwelullen muziek  :Big Grin:

----------


## ljanton

> citaat:In de pit, ben ik chef-dj (zeg maar hulp-dj) en full-licht-jockey
> Ik sta de hele avond naasts 2 dj's , waaraan ik alles mag vragen , zo leer ik toch een beetje over de ouwelullen muziek



 


chef dj ??? bestaan er dan rangen in ? 
 :Big Grin: ey chef maak nog eens een croque euh draai nog eens deep purple  :Big Grin: 

en full-lightjockey ...  ik wil je niet afbreken of beledigen en dat is ook niet de bedoeling maar hoe kun je een full-lichtjockey zijn als je ook nog eens dj moet zijn ... 
maar stel je voor dat dat nog kan ...
dan is er nog iets ...
U bent 12 en werkt op een openbare plaats na 22.00 uur en voor mensen die niet jou ouders zijn (als je in de pit bezig bent e)
dat zijn 3 overtredingen tegelijk ...
hopelijk vallen ze nooit met controle "de pit" binnen 





> citaatuwelullen muziek



en het is wel die "ouwlullen muziek" waarvan al derest is uit voortgekomen duss techno en dance en alle andere shit is uit ouwlullen muziek voort gekomen ... , denk je dat er in de jaren 60 techno , trance , hardcore , heavy metal was ? neuuhh 
dus die moderne muziek is zeker niet beter dan de ouwlullen muziek

----------


## DjFx

hmm, zal je is ff uit je droom helpen
1. Rangen, neej zo wordt ik genoemd door andre , laat ik me zo maar noeme he?
2. Full-licht-jockey zo mag ik me noemen(niet echt ter-recht), enigste wat ik hoef te doen is de achtergrond van het looplicht per lied aan te passen, en af en toe is ff op play drukken + wat met de schuifjes/faders naar boven en benee te duwen (of terwijl plaatjes draaien)
3. Ik ben onder begeliding van een oom, 
4. Als ik nou is me zin mag doen kijken al die dansfanaten, HUH? 
In de pit is er een 'Dansavond' of terwijl allemaal dansnummers

Owja verder 1 opmerking vanaf 1 aug. mag ik me 13 noemen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:blablablabla



Fantastisch, weten we dat ook weer. Pffff Wat een stelletje negatievelingen hier...[V]

Er is maar één manier om ervaring te krijgen en wat dat betreft is Dj Fx behoorlijk goed bezig, zeker gezien zijn leeftijd. Wat dat betreft mag hij best blij zijn met wat hij reeds bereikt heeft.
Ipv oeverloos gezever te moeten lezen over zijn huidige situatie, zou Dj Fx vast meer baat hebben bij het krijgen van tips voor zijn komende feest/feesten.

Misschien is het een idee om, onwille van zijn leeftijd, alleen nog (opbouwende) kritiek te geven, waar hij ook daadwerkelijk iets mee kan. Aan inlevingsvermogen in andermans situatie, schort het in ieder geval bij sommiggen wel een beetje.

Als je een feestje voor 15 man geeft, hoef je denk ik niet te huren en heb je met het momentele licht voldoende. Ik kreeg op mijn twaalfde 1 gulden zakgeld in de week, dus 3 euro per uur zou voor mij een ongelooflijk groot bedrag zijn geweest. 
Zelfs als ik 2 Kw neerzet voor 50 man, zijn er mensen die vinden dat het te zacht staat. Op het moment dat de ouders komen vragen of het wat harder kan, weet je dat je daadwerkelijk geluid te kort komt  :Wink: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## geluidmoderator

> citaat:U bent 12 en werkt op een openbare plaats na 22.00 uur en voor mensen die niet jou ouders zijn (als je in de pit bezig bent e)



En LJAnton is 16...mag dus ook niet tot midden in de nacht werken....

Ik wordt een beetje moe van al dat commentaar...dat manneke probeerd zijn best te doen....Laat dat manneke dan ook in zijn waarde....

----------


## VERVALLEN

Controle op tot hoelaat ge werkt enzo, dat kom je zelden tegen hoor.
Trouwens, je hobby uitoefenen na 0h is verboden ofwat ???
Iets in mij zegt van "doorgaan" dan!  :Big Grin:

----------


## elmer

ik denk dat iedereen zo begonnen is of in elk geval een heleboel van ons die hier zijn! ik wel in elk geval, met mijn "drive-in" voor 50gulden draaien, paps die je brengt en haalt. En later dan geeft je dat geen voldoening meer en ga je verder kijken in het wereldje en uiteindelijk kom je dan hier, probeer je hier goed advies te krijgen en wat gebeurt er je wordt de grondt in geboort (zo zie ik het tenminste) zoals al vaker is gezegd hij is 16 of whatever en heeft nu al een eigen geluids set en een flink aantal lampen, hij is zelfs zover al dat hij in de discotheek mee mag helpen! das toch geweldig dat we zulke mensen hebben met zo'n enthousiasme!!! Ik laat het hier maar bij. 

de Groeten

En DjFx nog veel succes verder met je drive in show!! als je zo doorgaat dan kom je er absoluut!!!!!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:"drive-in" voor 50gulden



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeel vroeger nog wel voor een krat bier....toen werd bier nog onder de 16 gedoogd.... :Big Grin:

----------


## DJEM

Kijk eindelijk een pagina met verstand erin zou ik zeggen... Ik kreeg soms wel het idee dat prof's elke aanstand tallent de grond wilde in boren om te zorgen dat er geen concurentie komt :Wink: 

Verders mijn slogan altijd: Wie het kleine niet leert is het grote niet weert. Oftewel als je klein en simpel begint kun je fouten maken en dat maakt dan niet uit. Als je gelijk groots en prof aanpakt dan zijn foutjes veel erger.... foutjes die je leert in je kleine tijdperk..

----------

